
Getting started with Readable Human Format - readabledotred
https://readable.red/getting-started
======
anamexis

      That's all you need to know as business user except one more 
      thing: if ever your text contains any word containing "Red" 
      (red is ok) you must replace this string by "&#82;ed" (in a 
      future evolution, we'll do it for you.)
    

..but why? I don't know anything about Red or this, but why on earth?

~~~
fwip
My guess is it's related to Step 2 on their page, "add inline code to generate
output or create a build script." The markup for that seems to start with "Red
[]"

------
azhenley
A recent HN discussion about the Red language that is helpful if you don't
know much about it:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18843544](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18843544)

~~~
zepto
This is not the same language.

Readable.red:

    
    
      “The ReAdABLE Human Format aims at Agile Documentation by
      making WRITING and READING document easier for End User 
      and Developer alike, while allowing a high degree of 
      flexibility.”
    

red-lang.org:

    
    
      “Red’s ambitious goal is to build the world’s first 
      full-stack language, a language you can use from system
      programming tasks, up to high-level scripting through DSL.
      You've probably heard of the term "Full-Stack Developer". 
      But what is a full-stack Language, exactly?”

~~~
wool_gather
> a language you can use from system programming tasks, up to high-level
> scripting through DSL

Swift has this same stated goal. I guess ambition is good, but I really don't
understand why you would try to make one tool handle such wildly different use
cases. It's like me saying _" my handheld electric jigsaw can be used from
ripping full plywood sheets, up to cabinetry through luthiery"_. Well, sure,
it _can_...but it's not actually _good_ at more than one or two of those
things.

~~~
zozbot123
Rust has hygienic macros which one can use to build EDSL's. It's not that
hard.

~~~
whatshisface
No matter how hygenic the macros are, you'll still end up with the problem of
a million different DSLs, five for each codebase. With partial-stack
languages, different projects can share the same language for each level of
the stack.

------
tomcam
I love the Red language. I think this is an interesting experiment – and I’m
not trying to be mean here – I found the page difficult to read. But I hope
the OT continues on this path.

~~~
shusson
Yeah same, I find `ReAdABLE` unpleasant to read.

------
ryukoposting
I've been working on something loosely related as a side project. It's a
turing-complete lisp DSL that's made for generating HTML and CSS. Kind of like
a scripting language that was made for the sole purpose of CGI scripts.

------
HocusLocus
I like the priddy colors on black background, it makes me feel hacky while I'm
learning a new way to do hack stuff.

------
azhenley
> What you can do with Red language

The actual title is "Getting started with ReAdable Human Format".

~~~
fock
And apparently this is some kind of Red-based markup language. So it's
technically something you can do with Red. Still not that exciting.

~~~
readabledotred
I didn't do it for being exciting, I did it for being usefull like for
documentation which is a nightmare in big corps projects where they invest
dozens of millions euros each which 50% are wasted to wander though code
trying to trace back to business requirements ;)

~~~
fock
Yeah? I'm just not quite sure how putting HTML-code into blocks is really
disrupting this market. Tell me, what your thing can do, what you can't do
with a run-of-the-mill templating library/processor and a json for input? It's
just not clear, which usecase this solves – there's a ton of mature, stable
and feature-ladden options if you want to document code and even more if you
want to create human-readable documents with a logical structure (even without
resorting to writing all the content in HTML). And most of this solutions even
allow you to extend their domain-specific language with your own code, take a
look at LuaTEX, pandoc, ...

